# Famous/Popular movies you've never seen



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

I was talking to a guy at Uni about movies only to find out that he's never seen any of the Terminator movies:amazed

So I'm asking if theres a famous or popular movie that everyone else has seen but you haven't? There's not many popular movies I haven't seen, the only notable ones I can think of are Da Vinci Code and those Narnia movies


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2008)

Ironman 

Everyone and their grandmother watched it, I didn't.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 20, 2008)

Any James Bond flicks.
Peter Jackson's King Kong.
Any of the Pirates of the Carribean flicks.
Da Vinci Code.

Probably more.


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2008)

The Matrix, 2005 King Kong, and Iron Man is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Bisuke (May 20, 2008)

*Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe*

>>

I sort of regret doing my thesis paper back when it was airing in the theaters.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

Iron man doesn't really count, it just came out in Cinema two weeks ago


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2008)

2001: A Space Odyssey

I feel much shame...


----------



## Zeroo (May 20, 2008)

Here are a few I haven't seen...
Pirates of the Carribean (the trilogy) (don't care for pirates ala One Piece)
all Star Wars movies
Harry Potter (only seen the 3rd one...)
The Matrix:Reloaded/Revolution (for me, there was no trilogy...only the one movie I have come to love, The Matrix)
300

...and those of u who still haven't seen Iron Man...shame on u! ...


----------



## Morph (May 20, 2008)

The Terminator movies  and my friend hates me for it


----------



## Ema Skye (May 20, 2008)

I never saw the Godfather.


----------



## batanga (May 20, 2008)

Ironman, and I want to see it so bad!


----------



## KamiKazi (May 20, 2008)

Matrix
Godfather
Alien
Star Wars
Indiana Jones

and many many more


----------



## martryn (May 20, 2008)

I've seen most big movies.  Never saw Scarface or The Usual Suspects.  And I haven't yet seen the third Pirate movie.  Or the newest King Kong.  Or Spider-Man or Shrek 3.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

> and many many more



Wow you really should check some of those movies out.

wtf do you live under a rock?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 21, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Kill Bill
Saving Private Ryan
No Country for Old Men
Juno
Trainspotting
Forrest Gump
Fight Club

*braces for scorn*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2008)

I've never seen any of the Pirates of the Carribean movies yet.


----------



## Mori (May 22, 2008)

Any of the Pirates of the Carribean, Lord of the Rings or Star Wars movies..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2008)

i havent seen terminator 1, i saw the other two


----------



## C00 (May 22, 2008)

Rambo Series
Die Hard Series
Godfathers
Matrix


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2008)

Godfather
Scarface
Matrix Revolutions
300
Kill Bill


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2008)

Casablanca, Gone With the Wind, Bull Durham, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Spaceballs, Rosemary's Baby, Barbarella, and several Roger Moore Bond movies.


----------



## Halo (May 22, 2008)

Star Wars
Godfather
Pretty Woman
Breakfast Club

I think I may have seen Pretty Woman, but it was sooooooooo long ago that I don't even remember anymore. Godfather, I've only seen in bits and pieces, never in entirely.


----------



## LiveFire (May 22, 2008)

Kill Bill movies, and the new Narnia movie.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

Transformers


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

> Transformers



Your so lucky, its not very good


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

The Godfather movies.

I'm a huge mafia film fan and I haven't seen the greats, it's crazy. ¬_____¬


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

All of the Indiana Jones movies.
Most of Spielburg's films, excluding Jaws and Schlinder's List.


----------



## chrisp (May 23, 2008)

Scarface. I need to see it, yes?


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Scarface. I need to see it, yes?





It's one of the most overrated movies ever.

It's one of my favourites though, a must watch. 

So yeah, watch it. x]


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

Scarface is a good movie but Pacino's accent is just plain shit, its like he's mocking it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 23, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Scarface. I need to see it, yes?



It made me wanna commit murder, it's great.



> Scarface is a good movie but Pacino's accent is just plain shit, its like he's mocking it.



Whatchu talkin bout mang, trhat's how all Cubans sounds like


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Your so lucky, its not very good



Ehh, even with all the hype it's gotten?

Well..I was planning to watch it these past few months but I always get distracted by something else


----------



## Morwain (May 24, 2008)

Kill Bill movies
All but one of the James Bond Movies
Star wars movies
Dirty Dancing
gone with the wind
and a lot more....


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2008)

> Whatchu talkin bout mang, trhat's how all Cubans sounds like



Im sure they all sound like cartoon characters.



> Well..I was planning to watch it these past few months but I always get distracted by something else



Its all hype, don't go expecting anything other than Masturbation jokes, and robots whacking each other for 2 hours.


----------



## ez (May 24, 2008)

Reservoir Dogs
Dog Day Afternoon 
Serpico
Spartacus 
2001: A Space Odyssey 
Alien
Ben-hur
Broken Arrow (1950)
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid 
Cape Fear
Casablanca
A Clockwork Orange (1971)

Okay, i think i should stop here. :/


----------



## Neptune (May 24, 2008)

Star Wars
Fight Club


----------



## Jayka (May 24, 2008)

There are a lot of popular movies I haven't seen 
Scarface, Star Wars, The Shawshank Redemption (But it's on my 'to watch'-list), Pulp Fiction, Fight Club, A Clockwork Orange and more...


----------



## Son Goku (May 24, 2008)

the godfather


----------



## Munken (May 24, 2008)

The godfather movies
Forrest Gump
Donny darko
Fight Club


----------



## Ashiya (May 24, 2008)

Kill Bill
American History X
Shindler's List


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 24, 2008)

Resident Evil 3
Scarface
Most of James Bond movies, only seen Casino Royale (the new one)
Jurasic Park, all of them
ET

Can't remember more >>


----------



## Cair (May 24, 2008)

Star Wars


----------



## Hope (May 24, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> Star Wars



Same.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2008)

Never seen any Godfather or Indiana Jones films.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 24, 2008)

The Matrix
Pirates of The Caribbean


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

300, saw two minutes before switching it off.


----------



## Milly (Nov 14, 2008)

Superbad
Indiana Jones Series
Pirates of the Caribbean Series
Scarface
300

Just a few...


----------



## faithless (Nov 14, 2008)

Godfather
Scarface
American Gangster
Up in Smoke

There is more.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 14, 2008)

Scarface. 

But how can one NOT watch The Matrix?! Omfg


----------



## Hana (Nov 14, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Star Wars






I haven't seen Titanic. :sweat

I just don't feel like watching it.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 14, 2008)

Indiana Jones Series
Pirates of the Caribbean Series
Scarface
the goddfather
Resident Evil ( any )
Casablanca
Star Wars
Narnia: any
Matrix Revolutions
I'VE PREEETY MUCH MISSED EVERYTHING...INCLUDING ALL OF YOU MOVIES IN THE POSTST..EXCEPT FOR RAMBO,TERMInaTOR..AND SOME OTHER SHIT..AND BTW..IRONMAN SUCK'S


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive never seen the rocky movies
or
2001 a space oddessy
or 
clockwork orange
or
the indiana jones movies
or
iron man
or
the sound of music
or
the harry potter movies
or
The da vinci code
or
jaws
or
the exorcist


----------



## Cair (Nov 14, 2008)

Hana said:


>



Yeah a lot of people give me that look. :sweat



Even though it's only like, 13 minutes long, At Death's Door. Cillian Murphy fans love it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2008)

People who have not seen the greatness of Jaws must be sodomized until seeing it.......

anyway, for me.......

-ScarFace(old and remake)
- any of the old John Ford movies
-Any of the Dirty Harry movies.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2008)

The Matrix is one of them. I watch a lot of movie parts, but never the whole thing, like the Star Wars movies or The Lord of the Ring ones. Others include A Clockwork Orange and Shindler's List (too depressing...).


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2008)

Indiana Jones, Schindler's List. I wish I could include _The Dark Knight_ on that list.

The list is actually quite long, I don't really care about popular movies and make no effort to watch any.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2008)

Scarface. I don't think I could sit down and watch it. It seems like it's not that good.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 15, 2008)

Lord Of The Rings. Never got around to watch it, just seen some parts of it.

I agree about Schindler's List, it was very depressing indeed, the only reason I watched it was because of Ralph Fiennes.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2008)

Matrix movies.


----------



## narutofan7410 (Nov 15, 2008)

you wouldn't believe this, "Independence Day"


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 15, 2008)

I've watched but never finished Pulp Fiction or Scarface .

I've never seen any of the Godfather movies .


----------



## Chee (Nov 15, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I've watched but never finished Pulp Fiction or Scarface .
> 
> I've never seen any of the Godfather movies .



Same. Gonna watch Pulp Fiction today though.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Nov 16, 2008)

star wars...i seen the last part of the old one where the guy shoots the thing and it blows up or whatever ..but i've never seen part 1,2, or 3.....


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 16, 2008)

300 and Godfather


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

Kill Bill movies as well.


----------



## Oujisama (Nov 17, 2008)

Never seen any of the Godfather movies. Ive never seen Braveheart either, though everybodys been telling me to do so


----------



## Maycara (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a movie whore...Just like I am a Anime whore.............

The only popular movie I can think of i've never seen "fully" is Dirty Harry. Seen parts of it. Like the "do you feel lucky punk" part. But wasn't a fan of the movie for some wierd reason.


----------

